# Does Anyone Else Here Use ClassicsToday.com?



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

For several months now, I've used Classics Today's website as a source for informative, non-biased reviews of classical recordings. I normally don't buy what critics say too often, but it seems they have very intelligent people writing reviews for them. They give you an honest opinion as oppose to a bunch of mumbo jumbo, smoke-and-mirrors type approach taken by other websites and magazines.

Anyone else here use them?

http://www.classicstoday.com


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Yes*

I have used it. To help catalogue my CD I use have used this website:

http://www.classicalarchives.com/

For reviews on albums I have been using Gramophone or BBC Magazine. BTW, besides one or two free CD's that come with the magazines you can find them at Barnes & Noble at the Mall of Georgia. Seems to be the only good location for classical magazines here. Now I subscribe to them.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I use ClassicsToday.com, not particularly as a source of research (because they do actually miss the mark several times, especially when speaking of orchestras who aren't very good with a conductor who is spectacular; great interpretation, bad playing, and they seem to think it automatically means bad recording as well), but as a source of just wasting time, and, really, a lot of music comes up that I've never heard before and it's on there with a 10/10, so yeah... it is a very neat site overall, a few minor things here and there.


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

I check Classics Today pretty often-- don't always agree with reviews, but as said they cover a lot, including some obscure stuff. I also like:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/index.htm . 
They do a lot of reviews (concerts too-- & less good a bit of jazz & theatre music coverage),
including stuff I wouldn't normally know. Again, I don't always agree but informative. Also 
www.musicalcriticism.com which has reviews of both recordings/concerts. That is 
more centered in Europe than elsewhere.
Ed


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

World Violist said:


> I use ClassicsToday.com, not particularly as a source of research (because they do actually miss the mark several times, especially when speaking of orchestras who aren't very good with a conductor who is spectacular; great interpretation, bad playing, and they seem to think it automatically means bad recording as well), but as a source of just wasting time, and, really, a lot of music comes up that I've never heard before and it's on there with a 10/10, so yeah... it is a very neat site overall, a few minor things here and there.


I haven't really noticed this, WV, but then again, I might not have ran across a particular recording which gets this kind of treatment.

Apparently all of the recordings I buy are top-notch and I can certainly see why.  I not only use Classics Today, but I also use http://www.musicweb-international.com from time to time as well. Amazon also has some people that give good reviews.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> I haven't really noticed this, WV, but then again, I might not have ran across a particular recording which gets this kind of treatment.


Oh, check out just search for recordings conducted by John Barbirolli and you'll find tons of them...



Mirror Image said:


> Apparently all of the recordings I buy are top-notch and I can certainly see why.  I not only use Classics Today, but I also use http://www.musicweb-international.com from time to time as well. Amazon also has some people that give good reviews.


Music-Web is spectacular. Just thought I'd say that much... and Amazon indeed has several great reviewers I've found myself looking for when I read reviews on that site.


----------

